# My New Obsession



## spn_phoenix_92 (Oct 3, 2014)

Today I went to Guitar Center & ended up trying out my first Ibanez S model, the S521. It was literally like opening a new door in my guitar playing life. The most comfortable model I've ever played.








So I was talking to a worker about it & how much I loved it, so told me I haven't seen anything yet & handed me this







All I can say is, 

I CAN'T. I MEAN LOOK AT THIS THING. (I believe this photo belongs to a member here, please don't be mad for me using it)







It's like it was forged by the gods of metal, seriously the best guitar I've ever played imo, & I've played a LOT of guitars. Never has one been so comfortable to play. The pickups were amazing as well.

So I know I need an S model sometime soon, so in the meantime, you awesome people be kind enough to post some awesome Ibanez S pics to prevent a GAS explosion?


----------



## Jake (Oct 3, 2014)

Here's my only contribution to this thread 

my S15250fb Prestige, I've since swapped in an edge pro in the bridge to replace whatever crap trem was in it when I got it.


----------



## GBH14 (Oct 3, 2014)

I love everything about these except for the awful plastic part on the pick-up selector switch.

I think I understand why it is there - because the body is so thin that the switch would stick out quite a lot without it? or am I way off the mark? If I am not then why not just shorten the switch or at least match the material to the hardware.

Otherwise I think these are pretty damn nice - unbelievably light.


----------



## mcsalty (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't own one personally, but have you checked out the "Doom burst" finish?


----------



## Milpitas Monster (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## tedtan (Oct 3, 2014)

My favorite guitars since I played my first one back in the 90's.




GBH14 said:


> I love everything about these except for the awful plastic part on the pick-up selector switch.
> 
> I think I understand why it is there - because the body is so thin that the switch would stick out quite a lot without it? or am I way off the mark? If I am not then why not just shorten the switch or at least match the material to the hardware.
> 
> Otherwise I think these are pretty damn nice - unbelievably light.



The body is so thin at the edge that the body of the switch wouldn't fit into the control cavity without the plastic piece. The switch actually mounts so that plastic piece rather than the body itself.

Regarding the weight, the ones from 1993 to the present are nice and light, but the early ones from 1987 through 1992 are often pretty heavy. I mean Les Paul heavy. They were using some really dense Honduran mahogany at that time. I think they've switched to Sapele now, which is nice and light, yet still sounds about the same.


----------



## Hywel (Oct 4, 2014)

My S771PB

Love this thing. It's ridiculously light and comfortable. Upgraded the pickups to BKP Juggernauts/Trilogy Suite SC with a push/pull coil split and added locking tuners since this photo was taken


----------



## ascl (Oct 4, 2014)

Same model as your second image, but different colour. Picked it up in Japan earlier this year. My first Ibanez... nice guitar!


----------



## SkyIllusion (Oct 4, 2014)

I've been GASing for a 90s S540fm pretty badly. They are so hard to find... especially in Trans Green or Purple :/


----------



## myrtorp (Oct 4, 2014)

Holy crap! My S GAS is over the top right now!!


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Oct 4, 2014)

mcsalty said:


> I don't own one personally, but have you checked out the "Doom burst" finish?



Yes I have, & if that was a 6 string & had black hardware it would be perfect 



slj762 said:


> My S771PB
> 
> Love this thing. It's ridiculously light and comfortable. Upgraded the pickups to BKP Juggernauts/Trilogy Suite SC with a push/pull coil split and added locking tuners since this photo was taken


Nice! I've actually been eyeballing this guitar for a bit & wondered if it was any good.


----------



## Nlelith (Oct 5, 2014)

Am I the only one who absolutely hate these plastic covers around pickup switches?


----------



## BornToLooze (Oct 5, 2014)

This is the S7420FMTT I used to have.






It played great, but I hated how thin and light it was. That and the thing around the pickup switch


----------



## texshred777 (Oct 5, 2014)

Nlelith said:


> Am I the only one who absolutely hate these plastic covers around pickup switches?



No, there's plenty of people who hate them. I've grown to just accept that some guitars have/need them, and taking them off is sometimes more hassle than it's worth.


----------



## Hywel (Oct 5, 2014)

spn_phoenix_92 said:


> Nice! I've actually been eyeballing this guitar for a bit & wondered if it was any good.



I think the S771PB a great guitar for the money. It is Indonesian however so there are a couple of finish flaws. The edges of the veneer look a little rough close up in some spaces and there are some marks around the fret ends and binding on the neck (nothing too major though). 

However, the playability after messing around with the truss rod and saddle for 30min is perfectly fine and there are no problems with the fretwork at all. All the frets are crowned well and none stick out or seem to be high. The action is good and it stays nicely in tune. 

The S671QM is the same guitar but with a proper gloss finish and a stained quilted maple veneer/black back for £50 less if you're not fussed about the poplar veneer. 

Also if you do want the poplar top, email the store and see if you can get them to send you photos since there's massive variation in the burl/flame and some can be quite plain.


----------



## Omura (Oct 5, 2014)

spn_phoenix_92 said:


> Yes I have, & if that was a 6 string & had black hardware it would be perfect
> 
> 
> So you're saying you want a 6 string in doom burst with black hardware?
> ...


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Oct 5, 2014)

Omura said:


> spn_phoenix_92 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I have, & if that was a 6 string & had black hardware it would be perfect
> ...


----------



## ascl (Oct 6, 2014)

slj762 said:


> I think it's a great guitar for the money. It is Indonesian however so there are a couple of finish flaws. The edges of the veneer look a little rough close up in some spaces and there are some marks around the fret ends and binding on the neck (nothing too major though).



The second one pictured is MIJ (its an S5521q).


----------



## Hywel (Oct 6, 2014)

ascl said:


> The second one pictured is MIJ (its an S5521q).



Sorry, I was referring to my S771PB (post edited to avoid any confusion). I'm sure the MIJ S5521Q is flawless


----------



## ascl (Oct 7, 2014)

slj762 said:


> Sorry, I was referring to my S771PB (post edited to avoid any confusion). I'm sure the MIJ S5521Q is flawless



No probs, I kinda thought you were, but it wasn't clear


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Oct 7, 2014)

Muh favorite. '00 Prestige S2020xav.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 7, 2014)

My Ibanez J Custom S540 Japan Urushi (1 of 12 made).


----------



## Indigo311 (Nov 9, 2015)

SkyIllusion said:


> I've been GASing for a 90s S540fm pretty badly. They are so hard to find... especially in Trans Green or Purple :/



I have a purple one if you are still interested in obtaining one.


----------



## Bloodshredder (Nov 9, 2015)

I love those from the 02/03' model years.
There's also a store around the corner that still has a gambale and one of those trans green ones


----------



## gunch (Nov 9, 2015)

If Ibanez doesn't make a entry level prestige S like the RG721 this year I'm going to eat my left hand


----------



## HoneyNut (Nov 9, 2015)

My S520ex (gone)


----------



## DarthV (Nov 9, 2015)

Here's my 3,

Korean s470






MiJ S540LTD






And last, but not least, MiJ S5470 Burled Walnut!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Nov 9, 2015)

2013 SIR27FD Iron Pewter finish. I did a lot of upgrading in August, 














I've upgraded the bridge, put some black strat knobs on, Hipshot tuners on and some Ionizer 7s in.


----------



## mike1033 (Nov 9, 2015)

Love the Sabres! Here's mine


----------



## The omnipotent one (Nov 10, 2015)

I'd like to get my hands on a viking red prestige model with the zr2 bridge. I tried one on a lower end guitar and it felt great.


----------



## tylerpond05 (Nov 10, 2015)

My old S7420 




I'll edit the post and get my current S's in later.

EDIT: The Prestige S1220




and the S7320


----------



## Ape Factory (Nov 10, 2015)

I've had a few S-series over the years...
S5EX1 I modified with a Prestige neck, hardware and Dimarzio pickups




FGM400




540S from 1988




Random couch shot...




S540




S1520 Bubinga




S5470 Prestige





And my current S, an SA1260 I rescued and rebuilt. It's actually a phenomenal guitar and has better sustain than the thinner S body with no dead spots that plague the S. It also really sings. Harmonically, this particular guitar just does it. Need to take a better photo.

Here's how it started out...





And now.


----------



## MattV (Nov 12, 2015)

tedtan said:


> My favorite guitars since I played my first one back in the 90's.
> 
> The body is so thin at the edge that the body of the switch wouldn't fit into the control cavity without the plastic piece. The switch actually mounts so that plastic piece rather than the body itself.



I also love the S body shape, but I think what I'd really like is the double-chamfered upper bout from an S series with the single-chamfered lower bout from the SA series. Then you'd have the comfortable arm area and thin upper edge with room for a proper control cavity below the pickups. I don't think the thicker lower bout would bring any ergonomic downsides.

Surprisingly, there aren't many companies making anything similar to the S, although it's been around for so long. It doesn't look like an expensive build process, compared to a carved top. Diamond Guitars make a similarly thin body for their Imperial guitar, but that's about the only equivalent I can think of. Anybody here played one of those?


----------



## Ebart (Nov 14, 2015)

Yeah dude, I've got a couple Prestige S's. 1620TKS and fb if I am remember correctly off the top of my head. They are splendid instruments.


----------



## ESPImperium (Nov 16, 2015)

I got a Ibanez SIX27FDGB in September (i forgot a NGD as there was too much going on) and i have not been able to put it down, the most comfortable guitar i have i think, however my PRS Studio next to it probably just edges it.





Only thing I'm going to change is the bridge pickup for a DiMarzio Ionizer or a D-Activator as i just need more output and bite and articulation, a bit like what I'm used to with my PRS Tremonti and the DiMarzio Air Zone in my Les Paul, a good hit-medium output pickup.

It plays a wonder with my Peavey 6506MH, but with the pickup mods, I'm sure my Maxon OD808 may become redundant.


----------



## Michael_Ten (Nov 18, 2015)

Here's my 2007 Ibanez S470DXQM. Replaced the pickups with DiMarzio Breed Bridge pickup, Area 67 middle pickup and an Air Norton in the neck.

This guitar is supposed to be a very vibrant shade of blue, and it was when I initially purchased it. However, one of my old storage places for it used to be sitting in the sunlight, so over time the finish has been sun-faded to that indigo shade you see in the picture. So don't leave your guitar in the sun, kids!


----------



## mankymusic (May 20, 2016)

I'm looking to pick up an Ibanez s, my ideal would be the 540sfm in purple or blue, the s470DXQM would also suit my aesthetic needs.

what is the opinion on the SA range? 
the SA360FM in purple looks fine!
any good or cheap crap?


----------



## Bish0p34 (May 20, 2016)

Loves me some Ibanez S guitars. Here's mine. It's a 96, and I've had it since 2002ish? This guitar is just beautiful. I see more of them with gold hardware, and I'm glad I got black on mine.


----------



## MajorTom (May 21, 2016)

Bugger, I was hoping that it was going to be something really super depraved, naughty and dirty, yes I know, my mind lives in the gutter, a really really deep one too.


----------



## Science_Penguin (May 22, 2016)

I think the design of the S series is ingenious, and they're definitely my favourite thing Ibanez has ever done, unfortunately, I've fallen SEVERELY out of love with flat necks as of late. 

Find me an S with the neck profile of a Strat and I'll be all set.


----------



## tylerpond05 (May 23, 2016)

Science_Penguin said:


> I think the design of the S series is ingenious, and they're definitely my favourite thing Ibanez has ever done, unfortunately, I've fallen SEVERELY out of love with flat necks as of late.
> 
> Find me an S with the neck profile of a Strat and I'll be all set.



closest you'll get is a JS series.


----------



## jeremyb (May 23, 2016)

spn_phoenix_92 said:


> I CAN'T. I MEAN LOOK AT THIS THING.


----------



## aesthyrian (May 23, 2016)

We have to love the S Series here at Sevenstring.org, the Ibanez 540S7 was the first production model 7 string that was not a Signature model(Universe), after all. To think, in 1991, not only a 7 string, but one that is modeled after a saber, that's history! Does anyone here happen to own a 540S7? I have always wanted one, consider it eternal GAS.

My 1993 s540 is one of the most comfortable and easy playing guitars I have ever played. Sounds pretty sick as well. The neck profile on this guitar is to die for, and I have the action set so low with no buzzing. I don't have to fight to set her up this way, that's just how she likes it.

It's old, so I replaced the LoPro with a Gotoh Floyd, to try and reduce anymore damage and pitting to the poor bastard. I've also refinished it, but other than a pickup change(Crunchlab, Evolution single coil, Liquidfire) and the bridge replacement this baby is as a stock as can be, and just perfect for me.

Seriously, I don't even care if it's "only" 22 frets.

I'd say you chose a great obsession. Welcome to the club! 














mike1033 said:


> Love the Sabres! Here's mine



Dude, the back of that neck is flamed, _and_ the back of headstock has some birdseye figuring? Score!


----------



## tedtan (May 24, 2016)

aesthyrian said:


> We have to love the S Series here at Sevenstring.org, the Ibanez 540S7 was the first production model 7 string that was not a Signature model(Universe), after all. To think, in 1991, not only a 7 string, but one that is modeled after a saber, that's history! Does anyone here happen to own a 540S7? I have always wanted one, consider it eternal GAS.



I have a black 1991 540S7 and I know of one SSO member with a red one that I've been trying to buy for a few years. Unfortunately, he isn't selling it (hit me up if you change your mind, Fred!). Killer guitars and my favorite 7 strings.

If you're interested in buying one, keep your eyes open - I've seen a few (black) change hands in the past three or four years. You just have to be on the look out and ready to buy when one pops up.


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 24, 2016)

I had both the black and red S7 540s. Since I'm not a nasty bastard, I sold the black one to someone equally into them, and the red one is charged with so much sentimental value selling it is not an option unless it's the only way to put food on the table or something equally drastic (soz, Ted).


----------



## SonicBlur (May 30, 2016)

I've been glued to my Korean S520EX after a really good setup and tune to e-flat. I love the S series.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (May 30, 2016)

Welcome to the cult. Once you try the Saber body no other shape comes close. They're light, they're comfortable in any position, they look sleek as hell, and still sound fantastic. I cannot for the life of me figure out how the RG is Ibanez's most popular body.



IbanezDaemon said:


> My Ibanez J Custom S540 Japan Urushi (1 of 12 made).



I will literally sell you my soul.
The only one I've see close to that tier is the red burl S5470, which I think was also Japan exclusive.



Nlelith said:


> Am I the only one who absolutely hate these plastic covers around pickup switches?



Yeahhhhh....like others have said though, it's kind of a necessity thing. 



Jake said:


> Here's my only contribution to this thread
> 
> my S15250fb Prestige, I've since swapped in an edge pro in the bridge to replace whatever crap trem was in it when I got it.



That is one sweet guitar, Jake. I've always loved the look of the 1520 but have never found one in person. Seems like they'd make great players.


----------



## Paincakes (May 30, 2016)

I really dig the finish on this EU-exclusive model:
S5521Q in Transparent Aqua Blue





Electric Guitar S - S5521Q Prestige | Ibanez guitars


----------



## Ludgate (May 30, 2016)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Welcome to the cult. Once you try the Saber body no other shape comes close. They're light, they're comfortable in any position, they look sleek as hell, and still sound fantastic. I cannot for the life of me figure out how the RG is Ibanez's most popular body.



My thoughts exactly. A 540S7 or a S7420FM with wave inlays still remains as my "grail" seven string.

Here are mine (both past and present) to help feed the GAS.


----------



## Dodeejeroo (May 30, 2016)

Am I the only owner of a Jade Metallic S540 here?


----------



## Ludgate (May 30, 2016)

Dodeejeroo said:


> Am I the only owner of a Jade Metallic S540 here?



Highly likely given how rare the S540 with maple fretboards are.


----------



## Dodeejeroo (May 30, 2016)

Well here she is, the pickups are a mystery, I got her like that and haven't bothered to pull them to check the undersides.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 30, 2016)

^ Nice. I put white pickups on mine.


----------



## Mwoit (May 30, 2016)

1992 Ibanez S540. Maple fretboard mmm.

Crunch Lab and Liquifire, but I think they'll come out soon.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 30, 2016)

^ Zebra pickups (black/white/black/white/black) would look sweet on that.


----------



## Ludgate (May 30, 2016)

You lucky people, you.


----------



## bloc (May 30, 2016)

I had a dark blue SV5470 that I sold recently. Mostly bought it because I owned a S520 a long time ago and wanted to fill in an S-void lol. Played great and very versatile but I have way too many guitars already.


----------



## Dodeejeroo (May 30, 2016)

This thread is turning out great, but now it's making me GAS for another S, I used to have a MIK S470 but I got rid of it when I got the S540.
But a while back I played one of the indo S771PB in the transparent gray, it was so awesome looking in person and felt great.


----------



## The 1 (May 30, 2016)

KIKO100





PWM100





Both of these have thicker bodies than the usual ones, the KIKO also has a thicker neck than the wizard too.


----------



## Dodeejeroo (May 30, 2016)

Yeah Kiko's is more like an SA I think, and it looks like he has the input jack relocated to the perimeter of the body. I like the PWM's lack of middle pickup, I never use it and it just sits in my way.


----------

